# Starz Encore Action Channel Beefs Up Anime Programming



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From http://www.animenewsservice.com ....

6-1-02---- Starz Encore Action Channel Beefs Up Anime Programming

Thanks to Matt Anderson of DVD Vision Japan for the following news items: 
As previously reported, in July the American Starz Encore Action Channel cable / sat. pay network will relaunch with "A New Look - A New Logo - A New Attitude". Beginning July 1, Action will indeed have a complete new look, a new logo, a new attitude, new programming packages which include a substantial boost in Anime with Action hosting the broadcast premiere of Pioneer's restored version of Akira, plus 3x3 Eyes. Both of these broadcasts will occur in July.

"We want to bring in a brand new audience with this new look and feel," says Stephan Shelanski, Senior Vice President of Acquisitions and Scheduling. "Younger plus hipper equals our new and very much improved ACTION channel."

To kick-off the new look, Action will introduce a variety of new programming offerings, starting with "31 Days of Action Figures" (every night at 10:00 p.m.), featuring some of today's biggest action stars including Arnold Schwarzenegger, Bruce Willis, Jackie Chan, Jet Li, Jean-Claude Van Damme and many more. Other new monthly programming packages will include "Animidnight" (Anime every Friday at midnight) and "Martial Arts Mayhem" (the best of the best martial arts films).

The new look and graphics, created in-house at Starz Encore's headquarters have an edgier, hipper feel that complements the films and special attractions programmed for the channel. "Our audience is media savvy," says Che Che Mata, Vice President, On-Air Promotion. "They've grown up with MTV, video games and computers, and they definitely pay attention to style and trends. They're snowboarders, skiers, skateboarders, BMXers, surfers, or just plain kids in the know, and we think the channel will definitely connect with them."

In July, ACTION will also present exclusive interviews with action stars such as Vin Diesel (XXX, The Fast and the Furious), Jet Li (Romeo Must Die, Lethal Weapon 4), skateboard champion Tony Hawk, and others. Action Girl, a series of exciting over-the-top action vignettes featuring a Lara Croft-like character will help jump-start the re-launch.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool!!! I had never seen "Bubblegum Crisis" until I was on Action. I was hooked Immediately.

NeNe Rules!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Im not a big fan of anime, but I ocassionaly watch some of the movies on Action. Theyre actually not that bad, and are alot better, IMO then DBZ or the anime on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Im not a big fan of anime, but I ocassionaly watch some of the movies on Action. Theyre actually not that bad, and are alot better, IMO then DBZ or the anime on Cartoon Network. *


Dragonball and Dragonball Z sucks. Cowboy Bebop is pretty good considering how much editing takes place.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I never really watched this channel but now I'm thinking about tuning in to it after these changes take place! The new lineup sounds interesting.


----------

